# Least expensive bike with Rival?



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Does anyone know what bike is the least expensive model on the market with Rival and what it is running? I am thinking it will likely be a 2008 model.


----------



## Rick from Lafayette (Oct 1, 2008)

The 2009 Felt F3 SL comes w/ Red shifters and deraileurs, Force crankset and Rival brake calipers and cassette. The bike sells for $3,600. I just bought one, don't know if it's the cheapest priced bike.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't know for sure, but I bet the Salsa Podio won't be over $2000


----------



## mmorast (Oct 22, 2007)

*Performance Bike*

I notice Performance has a Fuji Team Rival for $1500. 


Monte


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Ridley Crosswind at IBC in Boston*

I was browsing new bikes in IBC (International Bicycle Center) in Boston last month and found a gem of a cross bike at $1300 (it may even be $1200). They had the Ridley Crosswind with 2009 Sram Rival and Shimano wheelset at this price point. I thought it was a great price for this bike.

Joe


----------



## Strings (Mar 25, 2007)

Some models just under $2,000

Competitive has a 2007 Ridley with Rival for $1999 shown in this thread
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=134294
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...y-excalibursram-rival-complete-bike-4957.html
(Just checked, only the Large is available)

My 2008 Orbea Aqua came with Rival for $1,900 from my LBS.


----------



## Rick from Lafayette (Oct 1, 2008)

I owe you all an apology. Maybe I didn't have enough coffee when I originally posted. I was reading "Rival" and thinking "Red". There should be dozens of bikes under $2K with the Rival gruppo.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

Rick from Lafayette said:


> I owe you all an apology. Maybe I didn't have enough coffee when I originally posted. I was reading "Rival" and thinking "Red". There should be dozens of bikes under $2K with the Rival gruppo.


I'd guess the felt then


----------

